# Xampp geht nicht mehr



## one_o (12. April 2009)

Frohe Ostern allen hier im Board 

Habe die Suche schon benutzt, aber ne passende Lösung nicht gefunden 

Habe gestern einen neu Install meines Betriebsystems ( Windows XP) gemacht .

Und wen ich jetzt versuche Xampp zu starten, zeigt er mir immer an das er Apache nicht Starten kann warum (Port ? ) ?

Habe Trick 17 auch schon durch ( Xampp in anderen Ordner Stecken).

Es handelt sich hierbei um Xampp Lite, die Normale Version geht in allen Ordnern wo ich es auch mit der Lite Version versucht hab komisch*..............

mfg.one


----------



## Sparks (12. April 2009)

Hallo one_o,

was heißt "kann Apache nicht starten"?
Bekommst Du eine Fehlermeldung? Firewall?
Und was heißt "die normale Version geht in allen Ordnern"?
Wenn der Apache nicht startet, "geht" eigentlich nichts  .
Warum installierst Du Xamp-Lite nicht eifnach neu?!
Das dürfte das schnellste und einfachste sein, den Apache wieder zum Laufen zu bringen. 
Gruß, Sparks


----------



## DeluXe (12. April 2009)

Ich habe aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen mit Xampp eins gelernt: Nie wieder!
Die paar Sachen (Apache, MySQL, PHP) per Hand zu installieren dauert auch nicht die Welt und danach funktioniert es wenigstens.

Erst letzte Woche dachte ich mir "gibst Xampp nochmal eine Chance", da es ja doch bequemer und schneller geht. Aber nix da, Pustekuchen. Bei jedem Aufruf des phpMyAdmin ist der Apache abgeschmiert, weiter habe ich dann auch gar nicht getestet.

Es ist *für mich* genau noch wie vor ein paar Jahren, dass das Ding einfach nicht benutzbar ist.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Installier alles einzeln, dann funktionierts auch, versprochen.


----------



## one_o (12. April 2009)

Hallo *DeluXe*

Wollte wen möglich schon die Lite Version Installieren, aber da ich mich jetzt lang genug mit der Lite Version rum gestreßt hab,werd ich die Große Version nutzen.

Hab vor langer Zeit mal ein Tutorial zum Tehma Xampp gelesen, und dort sagt der Autor nutzt die Lite Version, aber das wir uns damit die nerven kaputt machen hat er nicht gesagt noop .

Danke für die Tipps.

mfg.*one*


----------

